# Bikepark Westpfalz/Saarland ???



## Johny_Walker (23. Juli 2009)

Hey Leute!
also ich bin neu im Forum, bin aus Altenkirchen (nähe Kusel, falls das jemandem was sagt  ) in der Westpfalz und hab eigentlich nicht wirklich ne ahnung wo's hier in der Nähe nen Bikepark, ne Downhill-/ Freeridestrecke oder ähnliches gibt  .

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## gemorje (23. Juli 2009)

Frag mal die Soulrider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koohgie (13. August 2009)

die nächste strecke mit lift ist entweder boppard oder wildbad, aber am geilsten ist lac blanc. boppard eignet sich gut für anfänger, nur der lift ist ultra lahm.....
ansonsten gibt es auch offizielle strcken in trier und daun....
mehr fällt mir jetzt auch nicht ein...
über alle strecken gibt es hier in forum genügend infos...
gruss


----------

